

Show HN: AdWords for finding talent, co-founders, jobs, and other opportunities - hoag
http://vrkt.co/

======
hoag
Hi HN: a while ago I invited you to visit a very early build of our new
startup. On June 8 we finally opened up to the public even though
(technically) still in beta.

On behalf of the Venturocket team, I'd like to re-invite you to take a look
and see how we've learned to quantify human talent.

Thanks!

